# some of my latest from a trip to Louisiana



## Hardrock (Oct 20, 2009)

*All taken with Canon rebel xt 100mm f2.8 macro and 430exII*​ 
http://treyharrison.zenfolio.com/p894295743/e24007154http://treyharrison.zenfolio.com/p894295743/ec8af674​


----------



## Hardrock (Oct 21, 2009)

any comments good or bad appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 21, 2009)

Overall, i think you did a nice job on the images.  I noticed that on many of the images the subject is centered in the frame.  Compositionally, I think they would look better if the subject was off center - goggle "rule of thirds".


----------



## Hardrock (Oct 21, 2009)

DigitalScape said:


> Overall, i think you did a nice job on the images. I noticed that on many of the images the subject is centered in the frame. Compositionally, I think they would look better if the subject was off center - goggle "rule of thirds".


 
Thanks for the tip! I guess with macro I tend to forget about the composition and try and get the focus as sharp as possible.


----------



## mooimeisie (Oct 21, 2009)

I actually would like it very much if you could post a few of your favs on this thread so I don't have to open another site at work.  Thanks.


----------



## NateS (Oct 21, 2009)

I would comment on them, but I don't see any pictures.


----------



## Hardrock (Oct 21, 2009)

Im also at work and can't access the site . The home page is  Treyharrison.zenfolio.com . I was hoping I could direct  link the pictures from zenfolio But I couldnt figure it out. I guess tonight I will post through photobucket.


----------

